# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  يا ضميرك عشان ركبك ما ترجف نعال اضحك

## ود البقعة

*مسطول ضارباهو الفلسة وجعان جنس جوعة  المهم لقى ليهو كسره قام عجنها بموية ساي اها قال بسم الله 
ابليس اللعين ظهر ليهو وقال هوي ها الداير ياكل معاك منو

**********
برنامج هالة شو فى روتانا سينما مستضيفه نانسى عجرم وهيفاء واليسا وديانا ، ومستضيف معهم ابكر . قامت سالت نانسى كيف تتمنى شريك حياتك - قالت انا بتمنى يكون طبيب - وسالت هيفاء وقالت بتمنى ان يكون عميد وسالت اليسا وقالت انا بتمنى ان يكون بالمعاش عشان يكون متفرغ لى -وسالت ديانا وقالت عاوزة يكون صينى - وقامت قبلت على ابكر - وقالت ما اتعرفنا على الاخ ؟ 
قال ليها معاك عميد طبيب معاش ابكر ادم هارونا الملقب بالصينى


**************
تمساحين قاعدين جمب البحر .. الأول لاحظ لصاحبه قدامو كوم ليمون كتيييير كل مرة يشيل ويمص ليهو في واحدة .. سألو مالك ؟ قاليهو اتغديت لى بشايقي لى هسي مطمم بطني
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*إتنين شوايقه زهجانين من نسوانُن واحِد قال للتاني:نِحنا لمن نموت ونتزوج الحور العِين نِسوانا ديل بودُوهُم وِين؟ التاني قال ليهُو بعزِبو بيهُم الكُفار‬
*

----------


## fanan

*[QUOTE=ود البقعة;257343]إتنين شوايقه زهجانين من نسوانُن واحِد قال للتاني:نِحنا لمن نموت ونتزوج الحور العِين نِسوانا ديل بودُوهُم وِين؟ التاني قال ليهُو بعزِبو بيهُم الكُفار‬[/QUOT


هههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ههههههههههههه
ود البقعه مبسوط
واحد قال لي مرتو انتى حمامه
قالت ليه لا لا انا غزال
قال ليها المهم حيوان
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
قطعت مصاريني من الصباح يا ود البقعة
مشكووووور على الهديه وجمعة مباركة ان شاء الله
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ههههههههههههه
ود البقعه مبسوط
واحد قال لي مرتو انتى حمامه
قالت ليه لا لا انا غزال
قال ليها المهم حيوان



ويييييييييين يا دكتوره البركه فى نكت ود البقعة الجابتك ؟؟
حمدا لله على السلامه 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ويييييييييين يا دكتوره البركه فى نكت ود البقعة الجابتك ؟؟
حمدا لله على السلامه 



الله يسلمك يا ابيض مشتاقيون
:wrd:
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكورين على النكات الحلوة بس القصة ما قصة ركب القصة جابت ليها أم برد . . . الله ينصر الزعيم نصراً مؤزراً و يثبت ركبنا
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*[QUOTE=fanan;257345]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

إتنين شوايقه زهجانين من نسوانُن واحِد قال للتاني:نِحنا لمن نموت ونتزوج الحور العِين نِسوانا ديل بودُوهُم وِين؟ التاني قال ليهُو بعزِبو بيهُم الكُفار‬[/QUOT


هههههههههههههههههههه



 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ههههههههههههه
ود البقعه مبسوط
واحد قال لي مرتو انتى حمامه
قالت ليه لا لا انا غزال
قال ليها المهم حيوان









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
قطعت مصاريني من الصباح يا ود البقعة
مشكووووور على الهديه وجمعة مباركة ان شاء الله



مشكورين يا شباب 
عاوزين بس نرفع من الروح المعنوية لمعركة الغد
ربنا ينصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

مشكورين على النكات الحلوة بس القصة ما قصة ركب القصة جابت ليها أم برد . . . الله ينصر الزعيم نصراً مؤزراً و يثبت ركبنا



هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
اخوى حوشابى اخير انا ركب بس
ام برد دى ما بنقدر عليها
الله يشفيك يا خوى !!
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
اخوى حوشابى اخير انا ركب بس
ام برد دى ما بنقدر عليها
الله يشفيك يا خوى !!



ههههههههههههههههههههاى
يا ضميرك حوشابي ده وصل مرحلة متأخرة جداً يصعب معها العلاج 
يعني بس حبة طراوه تخش من الجلد للعضم والرجفة تشتغل
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله مع اني شايقست بس هههههههههههااااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الخوف ما من الرجفة والركب وأم برد الخوف علي الناس العندهم سكري ...
غايتو عبدالعظيم ده إلا نعمل ليه حظر تجول يوم الكورة ...

كورنر :
مشكور يا غالي علي الإبتسامة ... اللهم انصر المريخ يارب يا كريم ...

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

الخوف ما من الرجفة والركب وأم برد الخوف علي الناس العندهم سكري ...
غايتو عبدالعظيم ده إلا نعمل ليه حظر تجول يوم الكورة ...

كورنر :
مشكور يا غالي علي الإبتسامة ... اللهم انصر المريخ يارب يا كريم ...



يا عزو  اخونا عظمة ده يستاهل حظر تجول الزول لا بستحمل فرحة ولا زعلة غايتو بس الله يستر ساي
ومشكور يا روعة على الطله
*

----------

